# Manips



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

wow  
can i have one ?
what themes in the background do youu do ?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

It depends on the picture. I usually try to match the picture as best I can to the background so it looks natural.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, I absolutely LOVE those, could you do one of each of my 2 horses?

Could you do something like the *4th picture down* for my filly Halo? Her registered name is "*RT Skootin Poco Dox*" For the background, just anything that makes her stand out! 

Choose whichever picture:

















Oh and for my gelding Scout, I like the *5th picture down*. His registered name is "*A Colorless Coosa*" since he is a boy instead of the purple is there any baby blue or soft green or just anything like that? Also do whichever background you like. 

I really would like this picture like that but if you can't do this one I put another one just in case. 

















Thank you so so much!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll work on them tonight when the kids go to bed. : )


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

OOH, Could I have one when ever you have time please?? I love the fifth picutre down, so if you could do something like that, it would be AMAZING! But if you can't that is great too!
This is Romeo
he is a 13 year old QH gelding
































THank you so much!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

ok here are some picss..
choose which ever you like  

































hope there enoughhh ??


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd love one!!
(i don't like this background much xP)


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

1.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Ooooh I LOVE it!!! Thanks so so much!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

2.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I love it, love it, love it!! Thank you so so much for doing both my horses!  I just LOVE your edits.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Paintluver: I want to use the one of him bowing but I need the time to edit over the lead rope and halter. It takes forever. 

Here is yours.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Bubbles101 (Aug 15, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Paintluver: I want to use the one of him bowing but I need the time to edit over the lead rope and halter. It takes forever.




like this?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Yea I could use that, lol. I'll finish the rest tonight.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

2nd try


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> 2nd try


 
OMG woww ! i lovee itt, that so cool, me & misty jumping out of a portal that made me laughh  your great, thankuu so much:-o


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Can't wait to see mine


----------



## Bubbles101 (Aug 15, 2009)

hey wanna try a picture for me if you have a few extra mins? I would love one


----------



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

owww yes plzz here are some pics









his name is isle be roamin hollywood (saxon)

and another


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG! Thank you so much! it is BEAUTIFUL! I am going to hang it up at my barn! (If you don't mind!) I am excited to see what you come up with if you use that bowing picture! (And thank you for editing out that halter and lead *And me*) I have actually been trying to see if anyone could do that for me!! 

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll finish the others tomorrow. My computer is acting up.


PL: You are welcome : ) I'm glad you like it.

Bubbles: Thank you for the edit help. : )


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is beautiful as well! I love them both so much! thank you!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks I LOVE it!  Is there any way you could make it bigger? :/


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I can try to resize it tomorrow. My software shuts off on it's own for some reason after I mess around on it. I'll finish the other picture and try to resize yours without it looking blurry. 

Thanks : )


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

would love one for a friend of mine if thats okayy. the horse is called bubbles.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll finish them tomorrow night you guys. Been busy Sorry : /


----------



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

yay i think im next yayya lol


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Seeing if this will work


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry about the delay











I wanted to add that I can now do Charcoal type "drawings" on my computer like this:


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

no problem hope you liked it


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

is there any chance you could do some ofmy horses. i have loads of horses so if you get bored please email me at [email protected] and i could give you something to do . lol


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Sure. I can start them tonight. You can e-mail me pictures to [email protected]. One at a time please : )


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

What program do you use?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Picture It (Microsoft) My computer doesn't have enough RAM for Adobe.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ive sent photos


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm working on them : )


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh I'd never heard of it, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

It's quit old. I think it's 2000 or something... lol


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Could you make this horse have a horn, lol? Like a unicorn?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Or are the angles wrong?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

when could you do mine? i sent you pictures on your email addy


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I already did them and e-mailed them to you jadee did you get them?

I can see if I can make the unicorn pic tomorrow night : )


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Is this ok?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Second try

The only thing I don't like is the angle makes the horn go up. You can't see the horn at all with it pointed forward.


----------

